# my water filter list



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

So this is what I have for water filtration. 
MSR hand pump for hiking 
Berky light wieght 
Sawyer water filter with bucket
seychelle water bottles with filter
tablets
sodium hypochlorite /pool shock

and I'll be geting a bison hand pump for a family well. Any other ideas I try to put alot of time into water filters and storage. I'll be geting 55 gallon buckets and looking at a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## charles1198 (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like a pretty good plan. 

I have a well on the property, and around 100 gallons in drums. Also maybe 6 or 7 cases if commercially bottled water, and a creek and pond nearby. As far as filtration, I have a Katadyn Combi and a couple Monolithic filters, a filter bottle, a few filter straws for the cars, and a Brita (regular and bottle, along with extra filters for both -- this would serve as a final filtration before iodine or chlorine purification tabs are used). Water is definitely someplace where you need redundancy.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

airborne said:


> So this is what I have for water filtration.
> MSR hand pump for hiking
> Berky light wieght
> Sawyer water filter with bucket
> ...


Which Sawyer do you have?


----------

